# question of the day



## bmxrider11976 (Aug 28, 2010)

if it were up to me, they would still be in jail, or worse.


----------



## bps3040 (Oct 20, 2003)

No..


----------



## on-target-nea (Oct 17, 2010)

The answer should be no. Grown ups should act like such and understand the consequences of their mistakes!


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

No! When a person commits violent crimes they forfeit certain rights.
If, these individuals commit rape, murder, child molestors, they should be given 7 days to repent to God and then it's over for them....pull the plug or whatever form of execution it may be.
But, one of the problems that make it more complicated is the direction this country is moving......hate crimes ect..., I fear some things that are not felonies may be considered felonies before long. Due to the fact we've lost all commonsense when it comes to right or wrong.....a twisted veiw of common morals.


----------



## PitBull Daddy (Sep 26, 2010)

A felony is simply any conviction that carries a sentence in excess of 1 year. Lots of senteces for lots of things(some that shouldn't even be crimes) are more than 1 year. This is not a black and white issue, lotta grey area!!!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

PitBull Daddy said:


> A felony is simply any conviction that carries a sentence in excess of 1 year. Lots of senteces for lots of things(some that shouldn't even be crimes) are more than 1 year. This is not a black and white issue, lotta grey area!!!


Exactly and based on that I feel that once the individual has paid their dept to society they deserve the right to resume a fair life. If they mess up again then they will have to face the consequences. 

Unfortunetly I've seen cases where someone was accused of crimes much worse then what was actually commited. But since the judge/jury decided to believe one over the other they were labeled for the rest of their lives. These people have gone on to be some outstanding citizens.


----------



## DRT (Jul 9, 2007)

Absolutely, shall not be infrindged means everyone. Not only guns but voteing as well. The more people that carry guns the safer i feel. Even bad folks have a right to protect themselves at any means. Problem isn't the guns it is the easy street harden crimnals get in jails these days that makes them repeat offenders. Be like saying fat overweight women aren't allowed to eat hamburgers anymore because they gross me out when i see them and i want to vomit.


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

DRT said:


> Absolutely, shall not be infrindged means everyone.


Word.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

hoytmonger said:


> Word.


+2 :thumbs_up


----------



## MarksExtra (Feb 20, 2010)

PitBull Daddy said:


> A felony is simply any conviction that carries a sentence in excess of 1 year. Lots of senteces for lots of things(some that shouldn't even be crimes) are more than 1 year. This is not a black and white issue, lotta grey area!!!



exactly. What dumb axx politician came up with some of this stuff? All because the politician wants to look great at re-election time. I passed this bill. I passed that bill. I'm tuff on crime.

Here's a couple...... Trespassing....Felony. Filming anyone(audio or video) for even 5 seconds without telling them....felony. COME ON! I could go on, but why bother. Look around this country is in the crapper. 

Do the crime, do the time. If that's been completed, then yes.


----------



## on-target-nea (Oct 17, 2010)

Well as a former law enforcement officer and avid life long hunter, I have seen both ends of the spectrum. Trespassing might be a felony in some states, though I hardly see how. Its a misdemeanor offense, where I live. You have to understand this. Most offenders and I would just in my opinion, say 80% are repeats. A person who committs a crime should pay the time. Gun ownership should be taken very seriously. I am totally for anyone in any place to have the right to bear arms if they are a legal citizen and law abiding. I know it can be tough for those of you, who have never seen the flip side of reality except for what you see and hear on television. Crime can be disgusting, gruesome and most of all heartbreaking. Being tough on those individuals is just the way it should be. I agree, some felony offenses are not as bad as others and some people are wrongly convicted but I can almost assure, that if you hang with the right crowd and good people the odds of being wrongly convicted or caught in the wrong place at the wrong time is about as likely as winning the Powerball. Common sense goes along way in our lives. Lots of people lack this trait. Our government has enough restrictions and laws pertaining to criminals and to classify each felony offense with its own set of firearm standards would only complicate it more. Example: A child molester is released from prison. Does he have the right to bear arms? Does him carrying a gun make you feel safer? His crime was not committed with a firearm. Example: A meth cook is released from prison. Does he have the right to bear arms? His crime was not committed with a firearm. Example: A bank president launders 2 million dollars and is released from prison. A man convicted of trespassing and charged with a felony (i guess in some states) is realeased from prison. Now does he have a right to carry a firearm? Its not the exact crime committed. You have to think of the mindset of the individual who committed the crime. He had a decision to make, right or wrong? He chose wrong? After being locked up in prison for X amount of years they are realeased back into society. Their views likely, have not changed for the good. They see a world that has done them wrong and that people will turn their backs on them now. The criminal released for trespassing. Why was he trespassing? Was he on property to committ a larger crime. Say home burglary. Was he on your property stalking your child? There are som many possibilities. Do you want meth heads possessing firearms. A person on meth has the mental capacity to mumble words, jump around eratically and scratch thier skin. When he decides to shoot up again, do you want to walk in the gas station while he is armed and decides he needs 20 dollars from the register. There is no answer that will make it perfect. Simply and easily, I would say you and I and most of all our children who are innocent in this should be comforted by the law not allowing felons to obtain firearms. While it seems, to not fit all crimes. I would say, for the most part it protects us. My child cant protect themselves in the way I could if confronted with such a situtaion, probably most law abiding Americans couldnt either. Do you carry a firearm to buy groceries? I do! Can yo react under the pressure of loosing your life. More than likely not, wiithout the proper training and mindset. Its not as easy as you think to protect your life. So let the law be what it is!


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Lawenforcement officers do their job. I know we hear about bad officers, but the truth is the % of bad officers is lower than any % of any other profession. They do their job and I can imagine it is very hectic and trying.
I was going to pursue the lawenforcement field a few years ago but my wife urged me not to......she said things would bother me too much, and maybe she was right. It must be frustrating to do your job and arrest the criminals [violent criminals] and then you see them released back on the street. I believe our freedom is the freedom to do what is right.....if we read the Constitution that is very clear. Even though people reform and change, I agree there are consequences to what we do in life. I've been forgiven for certain things I've done in my life but there are consequences that exist because of those choices.


----------

